# 350z Engine Bling



## clarkie34

Just posting a photo of my engine bay as it stands today.I have spent quite a bit on it in the last couple of months,but really happy at how its looking.


----------



## phillyctr

awsome looking engine,hope the outsides just as clean.


----------



## clarkie34

I would say so.


----------



## Big Bru

that's looking very cool! I just had a nizmo oil cap on my old 350z 
have u changed your lights?


----------



## clarkie34

Not changed mate,they have been modified.Internals have been colour coded,halo around the main projector and R8 style leds.


----------



## Big Bru

You got a night pic with them on? I miss not having Xenons.
Love the wheels fill the arches like wheels should!


----------



## clarkie34

Big Bru said:


> You got a night pic with them on? I miss not having Xenons.
> Love the wheels fill the arches like wheels should!


There you go mate.


----------



## zimzimmer

My friend has one of these cars, and IMO is one of the best looking around today. What's interesting as well is that when they are modified or have certain kits added they look even better which is unusual as a lot of cars can look hideous when modified.


----------



## andye

Cracking looking motor :thumb:


----------



## clarkie34

andye said:


> Cracking looking motor :thumb:


I see your from Wigan mate,where abouts do you live?


----------



## ANDY GTR

very nice cant beat a bit of bling :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Very cool looking, clean and well presented engine bay that, mate :thumb: Like that a lot and it's just right as it is imo. :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785

lovely motor that, and very nicely modded too!

always one of the cars that come up when i play the Piston Heads/Auto Trader game


----------



## cleancar

lovely car , have you got any more pics of your car you have the best colour !


----------



## Scoobr

very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## clarkie34

cleancar said:


> lovely car , have you got any more pics of your car you have the best colour !


There you go mate.


----------



## Bigpikle

very nice - the more I see these the more I like them. Colour looks superb and I also like the titanium/grey colour as well :thumb:

Tasteful mods as well - I think an engine bay like that can take a bit of bling and the front splitter looks rather nice :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Love the R8 style lights, and the orange theme in the engine bay works really well. Tasteful mods.


----------



## Mr Face

That really does look Bl00dy awesome. 

Can I ask exactly how you achieved the bling under the bonnet, cleaner and dressing :thumb:

Awesome, you should be a very proud bunny


----------



## clarkie34

Mr Face said:


> That really does look Bl00dy awesome.
> 
> Can I ask exactly how you achieved the bling under the bonnet, cleaner and dressing :thumb:
> 
> Awesome, you should be a very proud bunny


Combination of Tardis to remove the transport wax that was still in there,Aerospace 303 for dressing,a soft polish for doing the carbon bits,Blackfire metal show polish for the shiny bits and some wax for the painted bits.

Its still not 100% there yet,need to get some time to stip as much as i can off and get in there with a toothbrush.


----------



## Gary-360

Stunning motor with plenty of carbon parts (I'm a CF Junkie  ), what's with the green bonnet lifters though, you can get these in CF too 

Gary


----------



## clarkie34

They are Tein lifters,that's their brand colour.


----------



## Rowan83

I want that car!! :argie:


----------



## Astro

Thats the best copy of the Audi lights i have seen, looks the part. Not sure about the second picture with the blue lights, don't look legal to me.


----------



## cleancar

clarkie34 said:


> There you go mate.


very nice !!!


----------



## Deano

awesome car. especially like the front splitter.


----------



## clarkie34

Astro said:


> Thats the best copy of the Audi lights i have seen, looks the part. Not sure about the second picture with the blue lights, don't look legal to me.


The lights are all on seperate switches so can be used in any combination.The blue leds in the main lense will be used just for shows.


----------



## shantybeater

nice


----------



## R32rob

Thats stuning! I love these and the 19's really set it off perfectly! The lights mods are fantastic!


----------



## luigi105

What a fantastic motor.

Love it mate


----------



## dazzlers82

out of interest your ally tanks an strut brace do they have lines or swirls in, if not how do you keep them free from swirls or lines an how have you removed them ????


----------



## clarkie34

dazzlers82 said:


> out of interest your ally tanks an strut brace do they have lines or swirls in, if not how do you keep them free from swirls or lines an how have you removed them ????


They do have slight lines in them due to trying to polish them by hand.I have just bought a Megs G220 DA polisher with some spot pads.I am going to get stuck into them and Blackfire metal polish and also show polish.

I will post some pics when i get round to it.:thumb:


----------



## rusey93

Engine looks nice mate and i love the lights!! :thumb:


----------



## clarkie34

dazzlers82 said:


> out of interest your ally tanks an strut brace do they have lines or swirls in, if not how do you keep them free from swirls or lines an how have you removed them ????


As i promised i gave the polished bits the once over today with the G220 and Blackfire fine metal polish.

On removing them and under some light the swirls were very evident.


















A test section you can see where i ran some tape across.










Third the way across and the difference is clear.










Finished still not 100% but a lot better.


















Gave the catch tank the treatment to.

Before.










After.










Back on the car.










Next job to tackle the plenum.


----------



## clarkie34

Following on from last week i gave the plenum the same treatment.This hasn't been touched since May.

Before.









After.
























[

















Thats me done under there,until someone thinks of something else to do shiny.


----------



## srobrien

Aye aye clarkie. Looking very shiney there mate :thumb:

R


----------



## clarkie34

srobrien said:


> Aye aye clarkie. Looking very shiney there mate :thumb:
> 
> R


Thanks mate.:thumb:


----------



## clarkie34

Added some more carbon to the engine today,thanks to one of the guys of our forum Scott.

Carbon fluid/battery surrounds to replace the oem plastic.


----------



## cleancar

very nice!!!


----------



## noop

Lovely engine bay :argie:


----------



## Finerdetails

looks mint, very very nice


----------



## clarkie34

Thanks Iain,

Been giving the G220 a work out,impressed with the results on the polished bits.


----------



## Phil H

very nice indeed!


----------



## clarkie34

Another update on my engine bling.This arrived this week and today was the first chance i had to fit it.

ARC Super Induction Box and polished pipe.

















Fitted to car.

























Just waiting for a orange hose now to replace the blue one.


----------



## Shuck

Looking good Clarkie. Does that mean your ESR ram is available for sale?


----------



## clarkie34

Why you interested mate?

I would advise you the reason I have changed was because it was pulling hot air in from the engine.Also I have managed to mark the carbon but it should polish out.


----------



## markuk1

Blimey, I feel I should clean my 350z's engine now looking at that.


----------



## gb270

Very nice mate


----------



## MHTexPete

awesome


----------



## mrdoubletake

Stunning car m8. That's just pure xxx porn.

Love it.:argie:


----------



## Finerdetails

looks stunning mate, nice to see you keeping it top notch


----------



## Shuck

clarkie34 said:


> I would advise you the reason I have changed was because it was pulling hot air in from the engine


Cheers for the honesty. I may give it a miss then. The new system looks very


----------



## clarkie34

Shuck said:


> Cheers for the honesty. I may give it a miss then. The new system looks very


Thanks mate,really happy with the new kit.I have let Scott Soulby off the forum have the old intake he has some plans for it so keep your eyes peeled,he has said he will give me discount on any carbon bits I may want.


----------



## Shuck

I've seen some of the stuff Scott does with Carbon. Looks pretty impressive and really good quality.


----------



## mitchcook

This is extremely impressive and I'm super jealous as I have a ten year old engine to clean! Not so easy!


----------



## Mini 360

mitchcook said:


> This is extremely impressive and I'm super jealous as I have a ten year old engine to clean! Not so easy!


Try 18 and rusted to F***! :lol:


----------



## MNK

Nice engine bay pics... the blue and orange work well together


----------



## Dave182

Love carbon fibre in engine bays! Looks great!


----------



## CrippleRacer

What a wicked job. Well worth the hard work.


----------



## Jamie-O

:argie:


----------



## RyanJon

sublime:argie:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

I love 350Zs. Nicely done carbon front lip and engine bay. The Nismo wheels are shiZ hot as is the ARC catch can. I want!


----------



## Defined Reflections

Never been a big jap car fan,but i do like that!


----------



## Phil H

stunning motor!!


----------



## fozzy

Fantastic, looks like you managed not to miss any bling bits at all


----------



## Eddy

Looking very nice :thumb:


----------

